# Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen



## Herb (11. Aug. 2013)

Hallo liebe Gartenteichgemeinde,

seit gut einem Jahr spukt mir nun die Idee, einen Gartenteich zu bauen, im Kopf herum. Als jetzt mein Bekannter kurzfristig für zwei Wochen einen Minibagger zur Verfügung hatte, hab ich die Chance genutzt und den Teich zumindest erstmal ausgehoben. 

Der Teich an sich hat folgende Abmaße:

Länge max: 5,30 m
Breite max: 2,50 m
Tiefe   max: 2,00 m

Meine Berechnungen (bzw. Berechnungsversuche) haben irgendwie ein Gesamtvolumen von 7,8 cbm ergeben, wobei alleine die Tiefzone schon 2,80 cbm vereinnahmt. Ich denke, die sind auch nötig, denn wir haben hier in Oberfranken schon recht strenge Winter und da ich vorhabe, ein paar Fische im Teich überwintern zu lassen, scheint mir das Volumen angemessen. 
Beim Ausheben der Baugrube hat sich herausgestellt, daß der Boden unheimlich felsig ist...auf den angehängten Fotos kann man das hoffentlich gut erkennen. Ich denke daher, es wäre angebracht, ein wirklich gutes Vlies zu verwenden (z.B. NG V900) und anstatt einer PVC-Folie eine EPDM-Folie zu verwenden. 
Etwas Sorgen bereitet mir auch die Tatsache, daß eine Hauptstromleitung nur knapp einen Meter vom Teich entfernt in knapp 80 cm Tiefe vorbeizieht. 
Beim Aushub selber ist mir ein Stück einer Teichstufe weggebrochen, dort ist der Teich nun recht steil (siehe Fotos).
Filtern wollte ich den Teich ursprünglich mit einem Oase Biosmart-Set 14000, weil mein Nachbar damit sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt hat. Ich bin da allerdings relativ offen, möchte aber schon relativ sauberes Wasser haben. Da mein Garten recht schlauchig verläuft, hab ich von einem Vorfilterbecken abgesehen. 

Ihr seht schon, die Grube steht, aber es gibt noch viele Fragezeichen. Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere User hier Zeit und Lust, mir ein paar Gedankenanstöße zu geben, was besser zu machen wäre.

Ich freu mich jedenfalls auf einen interessanten Austausch mit Euch.

LG Andreas


----------



## Michael H (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Dann mal ein Hallo und viel Spass hier bei den Teich Verrückten 

Sieht doch schon mal Ordenlich aus . Habe etwa das gleiche Wasservolumen wie du und auch die 14000 Biosmart , kann nur davon abraten , nehm lieber eine Stufe Größe , schon allein den Fischen zuliebe.
Der Filter packt das zwar ist aber so ziehmlich an seiner Grenze .

Weiterhin viel Spass beim Teichbau...


----------



## Herb (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Michael,

vielen Dank fürs Willkommen heißen...

Tja, ich hatte schon befürchtet, daß der 14 000er bei Fischbesatz etwas zu klein sein könnte. Egal, dann eben ne Stufe größer...soll ja auch funktionieren.

Wieviele Fische siehst Du denn für die knapp 8000 Liter als vernünftig an ? Es gibt ja diverse Berechnungsregeln...
Ich hatte da so an 4-5 Kois gedacht.

Was hast Du denn so eingesetzt, wenn man fragen darf ?

LG Andreas


----------



## Michael H (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Ich hab im Moment  etwa 40 __ Goldfisch drin , das soll aber ziehmlich die Obergrenze sein .
Koi ...?  Hmmm soviel ich weiß braucht der erste Koi 10 000 und der nächste 5 000 Liter Wasser und dann soweiter .
Hier werden sich aber bestimmt noch ein paar Koi Besitzer zu Wort melden die wissen das besser wie ich .
Wäre vielleicht eine Oase Screenmatic für dich besser .....
http://http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xN2iFf6ziW8&desktop_uri=%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DxN2iFf6ziW8


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Andreas.

in puncto Koi...sagte man 10.000 l für den 1.Koi, dann je 1000 l jeder weitere Koi...aber bei richtig guter Filterung sagt man auch 5000 l für den 1.Koi und je 1000 l je weiterer Koi...ach ja, Fische sind Fluchttiere und bewegen sich rasend schnell in die Tiefe und brauchen Platz...so ein Koi wird 50-80cm lang und 40cm hoch...was heißen soll, dass er auch Bewegungsfreiheit braucht...

wegen der fertigen Filtermodule...hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass die technischen Angaben bei normalen Teichen ohne Fische passen, mit kleineren Zierfischen für den Gartenteich dann etwa nur noch 50% und bei Koikarpfen könnte man von 25% der angegebenen Filterleistung ausgehen...bei guter Vorfilterung!

im Grunde sagt man, dass das Filtervolumen bei einem Koiteich etwa 5-8% des Teichvolumen haben sollte...


----------



## Herb (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Michael, 

das ist ja ne ganz schöne Waffe...auch preislich...Dank Dir für den Tipp

Hallo Zacky,

da kann ich das wohl drehen und wenden, wie ich will...irgendwie ist mein Teich dann vermutlich etwas zu klein für nen Koibesatz. Ich will ja nicht, daß die sich in meinem Teich vorkommen wie in einem Wasserglas. Ursprünglich war geplant, die Koi ab einer bestimmten Größe wieder an andere Teichbesitzer abzugeben, ich bin jetzt aber auch nicht wirklich auf den Koi fixiert und da relativ flexibel. Vielleicht wären __ Shubunkin für mich besser geeignet ? 

LG Andreas


----------



## Zacky (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Die Sache mit den kleinen Koi und dann abgeben ist sicherlich eine Alternative, aber den genauen Zeitpunkt abzupassen, sie dann abzugeben, bevor gesundheitliche Probleme auftreten ist auch recht schwierig, auch dann jemanden zu finden, der sie aufnehmen mag und kann.

Man will ja keine unnötige Panik oder Unsicherheit verbreiten, sondern nur auf kleine Kleinigkeiten hinweisen. 

Nicht alle Koi werden riesige Karpfen, es gibt auch welche, die nicht über 30 cm hinaus wachsen...aber wer weiß das schon vorher.

__ Shubunkin und Sarasa oder Wakin sehen auch schon richtig gut aus und sind vielleicht auch pflegeleichter.


----------



## tyler (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Herb,nur ein Rat meinerseits,bau ihn gleich so gross wie es nur geht.LG Angelika


----------



## Herb (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*



Zacky schrieb:


> Man will ja keine unnötige Panik oder Unsicherheit verbreiten, sondern nur auf kleine Kleinigkeiten hinweisen.
> 
> .



Nene, das passt schon so. Ich bin ja noch in der Entscheidungsphase, somit ist mir jeder Gedankenanstoß sehr willkommen.

LG Andreas


----------



## Herb (11. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*



tyler schrieb:


> Hallo Herb,nur ein Rat meinerseits,bau ihn gleich so gross wie es nur geht.LG Angelika



Hallo Angelika,

tja, eigentlich sollte der Teich sogar noch etwas kleiner ausfallen. Da mein Garten nicht soo groß ist, würde ein zu großer Teich vermutlich eher zu protzig wirken. Ich hab  beim Profilauslegen den Schlauch eh schon immer etwas weiter nach Außen geschoben 

Ich schätze, mit dem ersten Teich ist es wie mit einem Haus...wenn man damit fertig ist, erkennt man schon, was man eigentlich hätte anders machen können bzw. müssen.

LG Andreas


----------



## Herb (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo zusammen,

meine Teichbaustelle macht Fortschritte. Unter der Woche hab ich nun den Humus eingebracht, den Rasen angesäht (bis ca. 1 m vor dem Teichrand) und in dieser Woche werden sowohl das Vlies als auch die Teichfolie eintreffen. Voraussichtlich werd ich dann am kommenden WE den Teich zu Wasser lassen. Vielleicht findet sich ja doch noch ein Teichbesitzer, der ähnliche Probleme mit seinem felsigen Untergrund hatte und mir nen Tipp geben könnte, ob das 900er Vlies ausreicht, um die Teichfolie gegen spitze Steine zu schützen ?
Immer noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir die naheliegende, unterirdische Stromleitung. Können die Fische durch das zwangsläufig entstehende Magnetfeld beeinflußt bzw. krank werden ?
Meinen Fischbesatz werde ich nun nach dem Teichvolumen ausrichten...zeigt die Wasseruhr mehr als 8500 Liter an, werde ich bei drei, vier Koi bleiben...bleibt das Volumen darunter, werde ich auf Koi verzichten und __ Shubunkin einsetzen...vielleicht auch ein paar __ Moderlieschen...

Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Woche

LG Andreas


----------



## lollo (17. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*



Herb schrieb:


> Immer noch Kopfzerbrechen bereitet mir die naheliegende, unterirdische Stromleitung. Können die Fische durch das zwangsläufig entstehende Magnetfeld beeinflußt bzw. krank werden ?


Hallo Andreas,

und die sind berechtigt. Für alles was keine Schutzart IP 68 hat, muß du da einen Abstand zum Teich von wenigsten 2 m einhalten.

Sollte das von dir erwähnte Kabel die Zuleitung z.B. für dein Haus sein, gibt es bestimmt in den Grundbucheintragungen, zweite Abteilung, ein beschränktes Dienstrecht, das dann aussagt wieviel Platz beidseitig vom Kabel nicht bebaut werden darf, damit das EVU bei Bauarbeiten genügend Platz hat.

Bei mir ging mal ein Abwasserkanal durch den Garten, da waren die Abstände 3 m beitseitig vom Kanal wo nichts bebaut werden durfte. 

Das Magnetfeld kannst du vernachlässigen, vielleicht wirkt es sich ja  positiv auf das "fischen" der Fische aus.


----------



## Herb (18. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Lollo,

danke für die Antwort...na, dann werd ich mir wohl ein paar Meterglieder rausbauen müssen, um die 2 Meter auch einhalten zu können. :?

Dann hab ich, so wie es aussieht, ein Problem, welches vermutlich nur durch gesunde Ignoranz zu lösen sein wird 

Aber die Tatsache, daß den Fischen das relativ egal ist, stimmt mich durchaus positiv.

@All:

Ich grübel jetzt seit Tagen wegen meinem Filter. Eigentlich will ich einen Bachlauf anlegen, weil der Teich an einem Hang angrenzt und ich somit gar nicht groß aufbauen, sondern einfach nur in den Hang reingraben müßte. Bachlauf und normale Filterpumpe dürfte mMn. aber nur dann funktionieren, wenn ich den Filter oberhalb des Bachlaufs platziere, weil ich nur eine Pumpe verwenden will.
Höhenunterschied zwischen Teichgrund und OK Bachlauf dürften so um die 3 Meter betragen. Macht es Sinn, bei einer Teichgröße von knapp 8 cbm mit einer Druckfilterpumpe zu arbeiten ? Oder ist da evtl. eine Kombination aus Druckfilterpumpe und einem herkömmlichen Teichfilter besser (z.B. dem Standartfilter von NG) besser ?
Ich hab jetzt hier im Forum über so viele verschiedene Filtersysteme gelesen, daß ich mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht mehr auskenne und ständig von einem System zum anderen tendiere.

LG Andreas


----------



## Herb (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Teichfreunde,

ich habe heute das Vlies (900er Naturagart wegen dem Felsen) und die grüne Teichfolie von Naturagart verlegt. Das Vlies hat sich trotz ordentlicher Stärke gut verlegen lassen, nur meine Teichfolie schlägt unheimlich Falten, weil ich einen recht seltsamen Querschnitt habe. Das Ganze sieht ungefähr so aus, als würde ich meine Hemden selber bügeln 
Der Teich ist nun schon fast vollgelaufen (bin gespannt, was die Wasseruhr anzeigt). Habt Ihr ähnliche Probleme gehabt oder stell ich mich einfach nur zu dämlich an ?

Bilder vom Teich kommen dann in ein paar Stunden...

LG Andreas


----------



## Zacky (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Das die Folie unter Umständen viele Falten schlägt, liegt durchaus daran, dass es ein Folienstück ist und die Teichform nicht dazu passt. Aber das ist halt normal, wenn man seinen Teich in einem Stück auskleidet. Du kannst halt nur noch beim Befüllen des Teiches so nach und nach versuchen die Falten "raus zu streichen", was aber immer vom Wasserstand abhängig ist. Irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, wo sich die Folie nicht mehr "ziehen und schieben" lässt und dann sorgt der enorme Wasserdruck für weitere Faltenbildung.

Also sollte es nicht an Dir liegen.


----------



## Herb (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Dank Dir für die schnelle Antwort, Zacky.

Tja, es liegt vermutlich tatsächlich an der Teichform...relativ tief und oben recht breit, dazu die Tiefzone recht schlauchig.
Meine erste Enttäuschung ist auch schon verraucht, jetzt gilt es halt, die Falten etwas mit Wasserpflanzen zu kaschieren.
Apropos Wasserpflanzen:
Meine bessere Hälfte war grad noch bei Dehner und die hatten doch tatsächlich null komms null Wasserpflanzen mehr...Saison vorbei, sagen die...und jetzt ?

LG Andreas


----------



## Olli.P (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Andreas,

warten bis zum Herbstanfang, iss ja ned mehr lang................. 

Und dann ab und an mal im Flohmarkt unter Biete guggen, da bekommst dann häufig Ableger gegen Portoerststtung!


----------



## Herb (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Yoh,

daran hatte ich auch schon gedacht. Allerdings scheinen sich aus meinem Postleitzahlenbereich nicht allzu viele User herumzutreiben. Na, wird werden, denk ich.

So, hier mal noch ein paar Bilder vom jetzigen Stand.

LG Andreas


----------



## PfaelzerMaedel (7. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*



Herb schrieb:


> Apropos Wasserpflanzen:
> Meine bessere Hälfte war grad noch bei Dehner und die hatten doch tatsächlich null komms null Wasserpflanzen mehr...Saison vorbei, sagen die...und jetzt ?
> 
> LG Andreas



Hallo Andreas,

also, in den sogenannten Gartenmärkten ist die Saison vorbei... da war vor ca. 2 Wochen schon alles an Wasserpflanzen reduziert. Bei uns gibt es hier ein sogenanntes Aquaristik-Fachgeschäft, welches auch Teichbedarf hat. Die überwintern auch selbst und bei solchen Geschäften bekommst Du bis November (so die Aussage der Dame in unserem Geschäft hier) noch Pflanzen... solange es halt keinen Frost gibt .

Vielleicht gibt es so was ja auch bei Euch in der Nähe....

LG Kerstin


----------



## Herb (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Kerstin,

dank Dir für den Hinweis. Inzwischen haben sich einige Teichbesitzer in der Gegend angeboten, uns mit übrigen Teichpflanzen auszuhelfen. Das ist mir natürlich sehr recht, weil ich dann deren Teich auch mal sehen kann und man außerdem gleich noch ein bißchen quatschen kann 

Hallo Forum,

nachdem der Fischbesatz bei uns immer noch nicht endgültig geklärt ist und es mittlerweile vielleicht auch schon etwas spät ist, um Fische einzusetzen, werden wir den Teich jetzt erstmal nur bepflanzen und dann erst im Frühjahr ein paar Fische einsetzen...vielleicht auch nur ein paar __ Moderlieschen, mal sehen. Da ist das letzte Wort noch nicht gesprochen 

Den Bachlauf will ich auf alle Fälle noch in diesem Jahr fertigstellen.

Schönen Gruß an alle

Herb


----------



## simon (26. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

moin moin
nettes projekt,bin wahrscheinlich viel zu spät dran
wollte nur kurz zu bedenken geben  evtl die restliche teichfolie zu nehmen und den teichrand 10-20 cm über garten ebene zu bringen.
du könntest sonst viel nährstoffeintrag in den teich haben wegen regenwasser das über den hang in den teich läuft.
ansonsten sehr schöner teich bisher
gruss simon


----------



## Herb (28. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo Simon,

nee, Du bist keineswegs zu spät dran. Wir haben heute erst den Graben um den Teich herum ausgehoben und sind auch zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, daß wir im Hangbereich was unternehmen sollten. Meine Idee ist jetzt, eine Art Wall aufzuschütten, weil wir den Teich insgesamt nicht höher haben wollten als das Gelände. Den Wall hätte ich, wie von Dir vorgeschlagen, 20 cm hoch gemacht...genauso tief hab ich den Graben um den Teich herum ausgegraben.
Das Wasser aus dem Wall wird dann wohl letztendlich auch wieder im Graben landen, aber dort dürfte es relativ leicht versickern...ist zumindest jetzt meine Beobachtung gewesen wie ich den Graben ausgehoben habe.

Momentan bin ich noch mit der Granitgartenmauer beschäftigt, deshalb kommt der Teich auch etwas zu kurz in letzter Zeit. Aber es wird Stück für Stück 

Danke fürs Feedback

LG Andreas


----------



## Herb (29. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Teichnoob würde sich über ein paar Tipps freuen*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

nach langem Nachdenken und Abwägen von Vor- und Nachteilen bin ich inzwischen geneigt, mich mit der Idee eines Naturteiches anzufreunden. Ganz auf Fische will ich nicht verzichten, aber ich würde den Fischbesatz gerne so halten, daß ich kein zusätzliches __ Filtersystem brauche (Bachlauf als natürlicher Filter soll dagegen schon gemacht werden, allerdings mit Solarpanel, also ohne Strom vom Netz).

Jetzt würde mich natürlich interessieren, was sich da machen läßt. __ Moderlieschen und __ Elritze wären aus meiner Sicht gar nicht so schlecht, allerdings habe ich jetzt vermehrt gelesen, daß die einen sandigen Grund benötigen.
Wie muß man sich das denn vorstellen ? Einfach etwas Quarzsand auf den Teichgrund sacken lassen, so daß der Teichgrund ca. 4-5 cm mit Sand bedeckt ist ? Ist Quarzsand überhaupt geeignet ?
Gibt es noch andere Fischarten, die ohne künstliches Filtersystem auskommen würden ?

Vielleicht hat jemand ein paar Tipps für mich...wäre nett, auch wenn ich die Fische erst im Frühjahr einsetzen würde...den Sand könnte ich ja beispielsweise, ebenso wie den Bachlauf, schon in diesem Jahr einbringen.

LG Andreas


----------

